# Trivia 8/31



## luckytrim (Aug 31, 2018)

trivia 8/31
DID YOU KNOW...
The only number whose letters are in alphabetical order is  40
(f-o-r-t-y).

1. If I commit “Amicicide”, who or what have I killed  ?
2. Name That Flick ...
Lexie, an up-and-coming figure skater on a fast track to  Nationals, loses
her sight after suffering a head injury. With the support of  her boyfriend,
she struggles to get back on the ice and skate in competition  again.
3. Name the journalist who served 17 months in jail for  writing a fake
autobiography of Howard Hughes  ...
(First and last name please))
4. What is the French for Twenty ?
  a. - Vingt
  b. - Quinze
  c. - Deux Cent
  d. - Dix-Sept
5. She was Queen of Egypt, and wife of Akhenaton.... name  her
6. In medieval warfare, What was the ballista a huge model  of?
  a. - a Sling Shot
  b. - a Crossbow
  c. - a Battering Ram
  d. - a Mace
7. Which of these participants in the Gunfight at the O.K.  Corral later died
violently ?
  a. - Wyatt Earp
  b. - Morgan Earp
  c. - Virgil Earp
  d. - Doc Holliday
8. You've heard of people dying from consumption in historical  books and
films, but what exactly was it?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
According to a recent study by Experian, Generation Y-ers  (ages 20-30)have
the highest Vantage (credit) Scores of the four generations,  Baby Boomers,
Gen-X, Gen-Y and the G-Generation.
(the Vantage Score was established in 2006 by the three main  credit bureaus
to compete with Fair Isaac's FICO score).
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. a Friend
2. "Ice Castles’
3. Clifford Irving
4. - a
5. Nefertiti
6. - b
7. - b
8.  You've heard of people dying from consumption in  historical books and
films, but what exactly was it?




CRAP !!
Gen Y has an average credit score of 672, Gen X (ages 30-46)  has an average
score of 718, Baby Boomers (47-65) have a 782, and the  Greatest Generation
(66+) have an average of 829.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 31, 2018)

Answer to #8 is Tuberculosis


Andy, wanna fix that ?  ... and delete this post.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm not a mod but someone should come along soon.


----------

